# Moïse Amyraut and the federal holiness of the children of believers



## Reformed Covenanter (May 21, 2020)

While not being fans of Moïse Amyraut, it is interesting to note that Herman Witsius cited him in relation to 1 Corinthians 7:14 on the federal holiness of the children of believers:

That is to say, that among the people of Israel there was, as it were, a twofold holiness of persons: the one common, according to which that whole nation was separated from all other nations so that they might be covenanted and consecrated to God—and for that reason they were called “a holy nation,” while the rest of the nations were “profane”; the other more special, and proper to those who, for the service of God in the tabernacle, were exempted from other employments—on which account they were with peculiar propriety called “holy,” as also, in the same manner, were all vessels made use of in the sacred service.

In fact, then, the apostle refers to the one or the other of these two kinds of holiness, with a view to show either that the children of believers are set apart by God, to the end that they may resemble certain vessels that under the old economy were specially dedicated to his own service, or that they are separated from the common condition of other infants so that they may participate in the covenanted people of God. ...

For the reference, see Moïse Amyraut and the federal holiness of the children of believers.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## W.C. Dean (May 22, 2020)

Please forgive my ignorance. Is Amyraut where we get the term Amyraldian?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 22, 2020)

W.C. Dean said:


> Please forgive my ignorance. Is Amyraut where we get the term Amyraldian?



Yes, it is; the Latinised version of his name is Amyraldius.


----------



## W.C. Dean (May 22, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Yes, it is; the Latinised version of his name is Amyraldius.



Latinised names are always fancier. I was amused when I found out Amrinius's name was Hermanszoon. In fact, my name when i play a computer game is "NotHermanszoon". Anyway, thank you for the quote. You've been finding some profitable quotes from unlikely sources lately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

